# Ex forces in UAE



## niall_c (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm on my way to the UAE soon and as Ex Royal Navy I wondered if there were many former UK forces out there and if there was any sort of club, meeting, association or knees up that went on for us all to reminisce?

Thanks very much


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

niall_c said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm on my way to the UAE soon and as Ex Royal Navy I wondered if there were many former UK forces out there and if there was any sort of club, meeting, association or knees up that went on for us all to reminisce?
> 
> Thanks very much


where in auh? they have just not renewed tons of ex-military personnel here.


----------

